# custom grip sections



## pipeyeti (Mar 18, 2008)

Grant Wilkinson posted a picture of a modified el grande. Very nice work Grant. It has a modified grip section made from the same material and the rest of the pen. It got me thinking, for a pen that I am making for a gift or a show piece its great. My question is do you feel it adds enough value to make it worth the time spent. This is strickly for pens that you are selling. Will the customer percieve added value? I like the look of it. I will be doing some but, just wondering if any of you have seen customer reactions to pens modified like that.


----------



## gwilki (Mar 18, 2008)

Larry

I've not had any reactions, as this was my first attempt. (You guys liked it, though. )

I think that, after I've done a couple, the added time will be worth it, if only in being able to offer a slightly different product. I don't know if one could charge much more for the added work, though. It's not a lot more work, once you get the tooling made that you need. I spent more time on that, I think, than on the actual modification.


----------



## pipeyeti (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks Grant


----------

